# Confessions and membership



## Natertot (Jul 27, 2016)

I would like to hear some opinions on whether or not a person can be a local member if that said person does not hold to every facet of the confession of the church. For example, the LBC states God made creation in six (literal) days, but someone does not affirm that(they are unsure or holds a metaphorical view), should that person be denied membership? Or another example is one that has received much debate: recreation on the Sabbath. I guess my question is more asking at what point could/should differences with the confession disqualify one for membership?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 27, 2016)

Most if not all of the Presbyterians here would not hold to "confessional membership" in which the membership is required to assent to the confession. Instead, prospective members merely have to answer affirmatively to 4 or 5 questions, depending on the denomination. (Some if not all Continental Reformed churches do require confessional membership.) But there is usually a good bit of teaching done beforehand. 

Some Baptists however, especially those (a la Dever's 9 Marks) who believe that the congregation is ultimately responsible for discipline, etc. (even if elder-led) will require the congregation to subscribe to the confession. It seems that the more responsibilities the congregation has, the more advisable it is for everyone to be on the same page. By contrast, I'm familiar with some elder rule churches that will ask if prospective members have any differences with the confession or statement of faith. But most are allowed to join unless they deny some cardinal doctrine, such as the deity of Christ or _sola fide_. In that case, the elders want to make sure prospective members are clearly aware what the teaching position of the church is. 

If we deny membership to those who don't agree with every jot and tittle of the confession, aren't we basically saying that prospective members have to be fully taught before they can join? In most churches with which I've been familiar, both baptistic and Presbyterian, the rule has generally been that members must be teachable. A great many officers cannot even agree on what is meant by some parts of the confession. It seems to me that there is a difference between embracing the framework view, for example, and stirring up trouble about it within the congregation and loudly proclaiming that 6x24 is wrong. 

Regardless, prospective members should be aware of what the church teaches. Often those who are hardcore anti-Sabbatarian or adamantly opposed to 6x24 will decline to join and will choose to attend elsewhere once the church's position on those issues is made clear. More than once have I decided not to join a church once it became clear that I could not affirm something that they held as non-negotiable.


----------

